# allergic reaction to Frosty Paws?



## chocolatelablvr12 (Aug 31, 2008)

First a little history...our 7 year old chocolate lab has seizures infrequently. Stress, like going to a kennel, can cause them, but most of the time there doesn't seem to be a direct cause. Our vet said that he doesn't have them often enough to warrant meds. But she did recommend that we give him a tablespoon or two of ice cream when he warns us that he is about to have a seizure. (Once he had cluster seizures and that is what prompted the advice.) It works wonders! 
We didn't like the idea of him getting sugar and milk, though, so we switched to Frosty Paws every day. For two weeks (after a stressful period of us traveling which caused him to have more frequent seizures) we gave him Frosty Paws. Then he developed hot spots, which he has never suffered from before. (He has never had one flea.) We thought it was caused by the wet summer we are having in FL, but he also got these weird scabs on the back of his head. Using peroxide and Gold Bond power (per internet forums suggestions) all but one of his hot spots cleared up in a day. The one on his neck was horrible and lasted for a week of smelly puss and spreading. (We couldn't afford to take him to the vet.) We got him an E-collar and he is fit as a fiddle again.
My question is: could Frosty Paws have caused his hot spots and weird scab things? We read online that hot spots can be caused by food allergies, but I can't find anything on a dog having an allergic reaction to Frosty Paws. It was his first time having it and he did have it every day. It was peanut butter flavor, but we give him peanut butter every once in a while with no allergic reaction. Needless to say, we have not given him any more FP! Thank you in advance for any advice!!


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

So many unhealthy ingredients in that..

I don't know about the allergies..Could be. Ask your vet mayhaps?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

It's doubtful. I've never heard of any dog having a seizure after eating Frosty Paws. Maybe yours is that one in a million. All dogs are different so in this day and age you just never know what's going to cause a problem. 

I second asking your vet and also if an 800 number is available on the box I would call them.


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

Patt said:


> It's doubtful. I've never heard of any dog having a seizure after eating Frosty Paws. Maybe yours is that one in a million. All dogs are different so in this day and age you just never know what's going to cause a problem.
> 
> I second asking your vet and also if an 800 number is available on the box I would call them.


I believe he began having hotspots after eating it.

He said he had seizures beforehand and the vet said to give him icecream to stop them.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

OOPS, my apologies and thanks for the correction. I'm so tired, I didn't read it correctly. 

However, I don't think Frosty Paws would cause hot spots and/or scabs. Still should ask the vet.


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

We give Angel FrostyPaws as treats and she doesn't have a problem with them- although we never have given her more than half a container every week....


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Frosty Paws contains soy. Could be your dog has allergies to soy or one of the other not so healthy ingredients.

Did you ask you vet why she recommended ice cream? Could be there's a specific reason. 

Just my opinion, but for the small amount of ice cream he's given, I would stick with the real thing.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I think he could get hot spots from the Frosty Paws. Try giving him peanut better instead of ice cream or frosty paws. That might help for an increase in blood sugar level.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

chocolatelablvr12 said:


> she did recommend that we give him a tablespoon or two of ice cream when he warns us that he is about to have a seizure. It works wonders!
> We didn't like the idea of him getting sugar and milk, though, so we switched to Frosty Paws every day.


I think the whole point of giving him the ice cream was so that he WOULD have sugar and milk, to stabilize his blood sugar. I would follow the vet's recommendation on this. A tablespoon or 2 won't hurt, and if it prevents his seizures, it's worth it.


----------



## chocolatelablvr12 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you for your responses! I do realize that the milk and sugar were the point behind giving him ice cream. We thought that maybe we could keep his blood sugar up by giving him Frosty Paws and avoid the horrible, scary seizure warnings and seizures altogether. It is extremely difficult to get him to eat the ice cream when he is experiencing the warning signs and we usually have to force it into his mouth. Not pleasant for either of us. While he is seizing, it's not only difficult but dangerous to force the ice cream into his mouth. Poor guy. He was really enjoying his Frosty Paws treats every day. I bet it was the soy.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, probably the soy. Labs are prone to allergies, and the top allergens for dogs are corn, wheat, and soy......so yeah. Poor guy, can't get his yummies anymore  . Maybe a spoonful of peanut butter every day would be good.


----------



## chocolatelablvr12 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you so much for all of the advice and support. Here are a couple of pictures of our poor Bear on the mend. He's happier now that he doesn't have to wear the E-collar anymore!


----------



## Super nurse (Dec 13, 2020)

chocolatelablvr12 said:


> First a little history...our 7 year old chocolate lab has seizures infrequently. Stress, like going to a kennel, can cause them, but most of the time there doesn't seem to be a direct cause. Our vet said that he doesn't have them often enough to warrant meds. But she did recommend that we give him a tablespoon or two of ice cream when he warns us that he is about to have a seizure. (Once he had cluster seizures and that is what prompted the advice.) It works wonders!
> We didn't like the idea of him getting sugar and milk, though, so we switched to Frosty Paws every day. For two weeks (after a stressful period of us traveling which caused him to have more frequent seizures) we gave him Frosty Paws. Then he developed hot spots, which he has never suffered from before. (He has never had one flea.) We thought it was caused by the wet summer we are having in FL, but he also got these weird scabs on the back of his head. Using peroxide and Gold Bond power (per internet forums suggestions) all but one of his hot spots cleared up in a day. The one on his neck was horrible and lasted for a week of smelly puss and spreading. (We couldn't afford to take him to the vet.) We got him an E-collar and he is fit as a fiddle again.
> My question is: could Frosty Paws have caused his hot spots and weird scab things? We read online that hot spots can be caused by food allergies, but I can't find anything on a dog having an allergic reaction to Frosty Paws. It was his first time having it and he did have it every day. It was peanut butter flavor, but we give him peanut butter every once in a while with no allergic reaction. Needless to say, we have not given him any more FP! Thank you in advance for any advice!!





chocolatelablvr12 said:


> First a little history...our 7 year old chocolate lab has seizures infrequently. Stress, like going to a kennel, can cause them, but most of the time there doesn't seem to be a direct cause. Our vet said that he doesn't have them often enough to warrant meds. But she did recommend that we give him a tablespoon or two of ice cream when he warns us that he is about to have a seizure. (Once he had cluster seizures and that is what prompted the advice.) It works wonders!
> We didn't like the idea of him getting sugar and milk, though, so we switched to Frosty Paws every day. For two weeks (after a stressful period of us traveling which caused him to have more frequent seizures) we gave him Frosty Paws. Then he developed hot spots, which he has never suffered from before. (He has never had one flea.) We thought it was caused by the wet summer we are having in FL, but he also got these weird scabs on the back of his head. Using peroxide and Gold Bond power (per internet forums suggestions) all but one of his hot spots cleared up in a day. The one on his neck was horrible and lasted for a week of smelly puss and spreading. (We couldn't afford to take him to the vet.) We got him an E-collar and he is fit as a fiddle again.
> My question is: could Frosty Paws have caused his hot spots and weird scab things? We read online that hot spots can be caused by food allergies, but I can't find anything on a dog having an allergic reaction to Frosty Paws. It was his first time having it and he did have it every day. It was peanut butter flavor, but we give him peanut butter every once in a while with no allergic reaction. Needless to say, we have not given him any more FP! Thank you in advance for any advice!!


Our lab developed hots spots and severe scratching after eating peanut butter FP. She would immediately have reactions by rubbing her face on her bed, rubbing her back on the floor. We stopped the FP and the itching stopped, redness stopped, hair has started to grow back.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm closing this thread since it's twelve years old, but please feel free to join in some of our current threads or start your own!


----------

